# Morise Gauge I decided on



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

After much researching and thinking about what to get, going back and forth I decided on Nicho Kama Kebiki Dai since it can be used as a single or double marking gauge and it uses blades instead of pins that can be resharpened and it's only $50 shipped.
http://www.japanwoodworker.com/Product/157012/Double-Mortice-Gauge---Nicho-Kama-Kebiki-Dai.aspx


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is the marking gauge Japan Woodworker recommended to me at there former retail store;

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product...mark-marking-gauges-tite-mark-long-?node=4106

They sell attachments to the basic gauge including twin rollers for mortise marking. It's an excellent tool.

Jack


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

jacko9 said:


> Here is the marking gauge Japan Woodworker recommended to me at there former retail store;
> 
> https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product...mark-marking-gauges-tite-mark-long-?node=4106
> 
> ...


I didn't want a "wheel" type and that one is double what I paid.


----------

